
EnvOne: Relief from messing with your Node.js environments - suthagar23
https://github.com/APISquare/envone
======
suthagar23
EnvOne is a zero-dependency module that loads dynamic environment
configurations from a .env.config file, and process it as environment
variables into process.env.

